# When do fry eat and a few other questions?



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

The 6 baby peacocks i have finally lost all of there yolk sacs.
I put some crushed flake in the tank.
When do they tend to eat? They like grouping up in the corner so i never see them eat. I have been doing 25% water changes daily on the little tank they are in. They seem stronger every day.
There is no substrate in this tank is that a problem?


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

There is no problem at all with having no substrate. Just give them a little more time. Watch them. You'll see them swimming around and feeding off the bottom. They will eat and before long they'll be at the front begging.

What are you feeding them?

Post an update.


----------



## Lars23 (May 23, 2020)

tacs said:


> There is no problem at all with having no substrate. Just give them a little more time. Watch them. You'll see them swimming around and feeding off the bottom. They will eat and before long they'll be at the front begging.
> 
> What are you feeding them?
> 
> Post an update.


Feeding them crushed omega one cichlid flake not very much currently. Most if not all of it is sitting on the bottom. I gota figure a way to get it out. The gravel vac will suck the little guys into the tube. Got any suggestions?


----------



## tacs (Jun 15, 2020)

Instead of using the gravel vac, take the cylinder on the end off and just use the hose. Keep your hand on the end in the tank with your index finger ready to close off flow if the fry get too close. You can keep the fry clear of your cleaning operation pretty easily. The siphon will work well even with your finger there. Worse case you siphon a fry out into a the bucket. Catch him and put him back. Post a pic of them so we can see what they look like currently. It might be hard to get a good view of them. They'll be eating in no time I'm sure.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

If they just barely have absorbed the last of their egg sacs, they might not be hungry yet.

When you whoosh in the flakes with a flow of water it helps them to notice. They will dart at it mid water once they are ready.

Definitely siphon it off the bottom. Some use a 1/4" tube as a siphon for fry tanks.


----------



## Chrislisk (May 16, 2020)

I use my air line tube which is meant for my bubble pump. It works perfect as it's so small. Water changes will take a while I am sure but I can target food on the bottom really easy! No way a fry can disappear up it as well. It's very targeted cleaning


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Still a good idea to siphon into a bucket though, for fry rescue.


----------

